# How about Dallas/Fort Worth?



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am looking for a good trainer for intermediate-advance, for my 15 month old young lady.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What area of DFW? Are you looking for fun classes like agility, flyball, obedience, or are you looking for one-on-one help with behavior problems?


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd love to get Zoe involved in some agility classes- I think she would have a blast! Can you recommend any good places for that?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

KatieStanley said:


> I'd love to get Zoe involved in some agility classes- I think she would have a blast! Can you recommend any good places for that?


Cash and I went to Dallas Dog Sports in Wylie. I LOVED their program and plan to get back into it with the puppy. Cash really had a blast there.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Mellodee Middelton GermelHaus Princeton, TX. I train with her she is awesome!! I live in Lewisville and dry 40 mins to see her. She has alot of expreince with the breed and is a breeder too. Here is her website germelhaus.com I also have her number PM for it though.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, everyone for the help. Maggie, has completed basic obedience a few months ago, and we have been working weekly---an hour or so---without a leash, and she is doing well. Now I would like to continue her training with a professional trainer. For one we are considering her for Therapy Dog training as she loves people and children in general, and our vet thinks she would be great as a Therapy Dog. 

As with most, if not all of you,and your dogs, we want the best for her to off set the few hours each day she is left along while my wife and me are way. I am semi retired as a professional pilot, so I have a time each week to work with her, but would prefer professional help. 

At this point we would consider any type of training, be it aglitiy, fly ball, tracking, but I would just like a professionals advise.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

In the far North, I can recommend What a Great Dog! in Prosper and Dallas Dog Sports in Wylie.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Someone sent me an email, and for some reason I couldn't access it.......try: [email protected]


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Second vote for Dallas Dog Sport. That's where my little dog goes for her agility training. Great place and awesome trainers! Their pre-agility classes are really wonderful ... actually they were some of the best obedience classes I have ever taken!


----------

